# Employer not cancelling visa



## visa_cancel (Oct 1, 2015)

Dear All,

I am a postgraduate employee with a Salary of 20K, Indian nationality.

I am working for a private LLC company in Dubai (at an associate company's premises), however the company's license is from Abu Dhabi and my visa too is from Abu Dhabi. I am the only employee in the company.

Mine is a UNLIMITED contract and currently I am under probation (4th Month running).

*Regarding my resignation
*
- I had given a notice on 8th of September by email (they did not sign my resignation letter by hand), I have a "Read receipt" from them regarding the email

- Now, they are threatening that they will not cancel my visa. They have removed access to my office email and even deleted fingerprint access to Office.

- I am reporting to work and able to enter office but I don't know how to prove later that I completed my one month notice! I spoke about this to the ministry and they said that I need to maintain a time sheet of what I am doing. Unfortunately they are also not giving me much work so I am just doing whatever I can find.

The Ministry of Labor has guided me to report after finishing the notice period that the employer is not cancelling visa.

On 8th October I will finish my notice and have 38 days of salary pending. I am planning to report to the ministry however I don't want the hassles of a long fight.

My question is : If I just tell the ministry to cancel my visa and I don't claim the 38 days remaining salary, can I just wrap up these things in 2-3 weeks? I just want to leave the country!!


----------



## Yasarwardag007 (Oct 1, 2015)

You need to claim your 38 days salary... The ministery will looking at each and every point. Dont confuse them. Its already gonna take 3 to 4 weeks even in case of long hassle


----------

